

Tell HN: I was fired today - ccarpenterg

Hello,<p>I live in Chile and until today I was working for a Credit Card Processing Company. The layoffs began last year since some banks and retails decided to process themselves, trying to cut costs. The truth is that the recession hit the credit industry and therefore hit our market.<p>The problem is that even though I'm single and I have no children I give to my parents some financial aid. So at least I have to earn some money to support them (it's not a huge amount BTW).<p>I've been working (in parallel) for my startup since 2007 and although this is a kind of a disaster to me, I could survive three months with the severance compensation and without a job. So I will devote all my "leisure time" on my startup. And now I'm finishing the design of the UI and I'm starting to code the app (I'm not a programmer), so it's the right moment.<p>Well,I feel very optimistic but the sad truth is that now I'm vulnerable to some threats (health problems for example). So looking for another job is an issue to me too but I don't want to waste all my time in interviews and in all that corporate crap.<p>So I can say that this financial orgy did hit me.<p>Best Regards.<p>PS: I can give some advice about credit cards (Visa, MC and Amex) if you need it.
======
chrisduesing
I too have gone down the path of bootstrapping a startup while unemployed by
using savings. Even though the prospect is probably very exciting, I would
caution you to continue to look for another job. It is unlikely you will
complete development and be generating an income from your startup in less
than three months. You will then find yourself with no savings. I would
suggest you keep looking for a job and figure out how to minimize your living
costs. If you can sustain yourself on a part time job or something not IT
related, you can still work on the startup in your "leisure time". It will
take longer to launch, but it is easier to do when you are not hungry. Good
luck!

~~~
ccarpenterg
Thanks!

